# choix d'une distri Linux pour PPC, j'hésite...



## Clarusad (7 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est à peu près dit dans le titre :
j'ai un iMac G3 PPC et vais passer sous Linux mais j'hésite entre deux distri : Ubuntu et Fedora.
La première me semble plus "abordable" pour le néophyte que je suis, tandis que la seconde me rassure quand à sa pérennité (du à l'abandon du support d'ubuntu sur PPC).
Que faire...
J'ai besoin de vos commentaires, vos expériences, vos conseils...

Question subsidiaire : laquelle tournera le mieux sur ma machine (500 MHZ, 256 Mo ram)


----------



## tatouille (7 Avril 2007)

Clarusad a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Tout est à peu près dit dans le titre :
> j'ai un iMac G3 PPC et vais passer sous Linux mais j'hésite entre deux distri : Ubuntu et Fedora.
> ...



:rateau: l'onglet recherche


----------



## Alycastre (7 Avril 2007)

Clarusad a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Tout est à peu près dit dans le titre :
> j'ai un iMac G3 PPC et vais passer sous Linux mais j'hésite entre deux distri : Ubuntu et Fedora.
> ...



L'iMac de ma femme, est aussi un 500 Mghz, mais avec 512 de ram et il tourne sous une variante d'Ubuntu,    qu'on appelle Tiger, certes, moins geek, mais je suis épaté par la vélocité de la machine ...
Je suis hors sujet et


----------



## Clarusad (7 Avril 2007)

mouarf...
si je pose cette question c'est justement parce que cette version qu'on appelle Tiger ne me convient pas !


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2007)

yellow dog


----------

